# PSI Group Buy Announcment



## Monty (Dec 9, 2014)

I will be opening a PSI Group Buy later today. It will be open for at least 24 hours with no limit on the number of participants. If there are too many to easily accommodate in one buy, the buy will be split into two or more separate buys. International orders will be accepted.


----------



## Janster (Dec 9, 2014)

..............is this for ANY items that PSI sells?


----------



## TonyL (Dec 9, 2014)

im in


----------



## Silverado (Dec 9, 2014)

Please count me in on this buy.


----------



## WalkOn (Dec 9, 2014)

I believe we've got to wait until Monty opens the Group Buy, before we can get in.  So, best thing would be to just watch for it.

Hope this helps.

Kev


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2014)

The PSI Group Buy is now open in this thread.


----------

